# Size more difficult to add when older?



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

When I started out training I put on a considerable amount of size in a relatively short period, even though I was weak as f*ck. As time went on I became a lot stronger naturally, but for some reason, not only have I not kept on growing, but I've actually gotten smaller.

I know everyone will say, but eat more and you'll get bigger again, but through doing that I got quite fat and hated it. So went on a cut and now I'm fairly lean, the strongest I've ever been but quite a bit smaller than I was around 8 years ago. Especially my arms, which is driving me nuts.

Can anyone tell me wtf is going on?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

How old are you ?

I'm 48 in a couple of months and I'm the biggest I've ever been.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> How old are you ?
> 
> I'm 48 in a couple of months and I'm the biggest I've ever been.


34, so got quite a fair way to go before I catch you up. Maybe my body is just broken. :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

are you Natty?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

More food In mouth


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> are you Natty?


Yup


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> More food In mouth


More food in mouth = pregnant state of belly.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

MFM said:


> 34, so got quite a fair way to go before I catch you up. Maybe my body is just broken. :laugh:


34 may be old for a gymnast, and getting on a bit for a footballer or other athlete who needs very high work capacity, it's no age at all for a bodybuilder. Bodybuilders tend to peak in their 30's


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> 34 may be old for a gymnast, and getting on a bit for a footballer or other athlete who needs very high work capacity, it's no age at all for a bodybuilder. Bodybuilders tend to peak in their 30's


I'm definitely doing something wrong then. Haha


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Try less volume and more rest.

Fuggedabout 6x pw like the pros (allegedly) do.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Try less volume and more rest.
> 
> Fuggedabout 6x pw like the pros (allegedly) do.


Interesting you should say that as that is exactly what I'm going to do. I'm back to the very first routine I did 10 years ago doing every body part only once a week, and grew. Whereas I've been going mad over the last few years supersetting everything twice or even three times a week and sure I could have been overdoing it.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd imagine as we get older its more difficult to add muscle naturally but fat on the other hand, much easier. I'm 33 and not had any issues, just stayed consistent with training even if I've neglected diet. Nothing like the newbie gains I had in my 1st year of training though. Been training about 8 years. Consistently the past 5.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MFM said:


> Yup


Welcome to being old unfortunately. Hormone levels drop. Functions fade. Deal with it.

Fortunately, you can synthetically replenish and in most cases exceed teenage levels, but thats a life decision you have to make.

Even elite athletes typically fade in their 30s with every privilege of science, nutrition and lifestyle.

So you have to decide to grow old gracefully or disgracefully. Its your choice


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Welcome to being old unfortunately. Hormone levels drop. Functions fade. Deal with it.
> 
> Fortunately, you can synthetically replenish and in most cases exceed teenage levels, but thats a life decision you have to make.
> 
> ...


Well aren't you the bringer of doom. :laugh:

I hope you're wrong though as I've made peace with the fact that I'm too much of a girl to go dark side.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MFM said:


> Well aren't you the bringer of doom. :laugh:
> 
> I hope you're wrong though as I've made peace with the fact that I'm too much of a girl to go dark side.


The good news is there are sports like fishing and model train building for the likes of you :lol:

don't get wrapped up in it too much and focus on fitness rather than muscle then. I've taking up road cycling as i eventtually get bored of AAS and too much time indoors in the gym.

But if you want to build muscle in your 30s and 40s. Natty lifting won't bring you much bang for your buck


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> The good news is there are sports like fishing and model train building for the likes of you :lol:
> 
> don't get wrapped up in it too much and focus on fitness rather than muscle then. I've taking up road cycling as i eventtually get bored of AAS and too much time indoors in the gym.
> 
> But if you want to build muscle in your 30s and 40s. Natty lifting won't bring you much bang for your buck


Well I have no interest in focusing on fitness. The closest I get to doing cardio is when I run from my car to the front door if it's raining.

So since I'm only interested in building muscle, what you're saying is I have to stick it in my bum?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MFM said:


> Well I have no interest in focusing on fitness. The closest I get to doing cardio is when I run from my car to the front door if it's raining.
> 
> So since I'm only interested in building muscle, what you're saying is I have to stick it in my bum?


If you've been training smart for a while, I'd reset your expectations to you are not far off the best you are going to be


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

MFM said:


> Well I have no interest in focusing on fitness. The closest I get to doing cardio is when I run from my car to the front door if it's raining.
> 
> So since I'm only interested in building muscle, what you're saying is I have to stick it in my bum?[/
> 
> ...


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm 41 and putting on unwanted fat is my main issue. I doubt I'll ever have a well defined 6 pack ever again

Don't under estimate cardio, I think its more important when older. I try to minimize my time in the gym now. I am not into load of different routines. I have no interest in sculpting so 3 / 4 exercise per body part. I stretch when watch TV

Of course proper diet goes without saying.


----------

